# connecting to internet through another computer



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I have an XP machine connected to a wireless router (DI-524) and a 2k laptop connected to it wirelessly. The XP machine is connected to the internet via an internal 56K modem. 

I want to connect to the internet with the 2k laptop by going through the router and the XP machine. I know there is a way to do it, but I don't know how.

Just point me to an instruction page or something with step by step directions.

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the 2k laptop is set to 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto' it is OK as is.

On the XP you need to enable Internet Connection Sharing (ICS). Search in the Help and Support Center or on the web for articles.

If you have the XP connected to the WAN port of the router, it will probably work if you change the router's LAN address. It defaults to 192.168.0.1, which is what ICS uses, so you need to change it to, say, 192.168.1.1.

If you don't get it working that way, or if you want to do file and printer sharing, you need to connect the XP to one of the router's LAN ports using JohnWill's "connecting two SOHO broadband routers." The XP would be the primary router. Your router has auto-sensing ports so you needn't use a cross-over cable.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

These are the directions I am using
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306126/

The problem I am encountering is that in Network Connections, I cannot open the properties of my modem.

Is there another way?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Why can't you open the modem's properties?

The only way I know is with the dreaded wizard ...

Run the Network Setup wizard (found in Control Panel of XP). Tell it your computer is to share its internet connection (and optionally that you want to enable file and printer sharing).

Windows XP firewall (if SP2) will be properly configured by the wizard. You must uninstall or properly configure any 3rd party firewall.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Did it.

What do I do on the 2k machine?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Did it."

Got the properties to work, or the wizard?

The TCP/IP properties of the 2k should be 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto.'


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I had to use the wizzard.

The 2k is set to obtain the IP+DNS automatically. It gets it from the router (DI-524). So is the XP.

It still doesn't work. (there are no extra firewalls/antivirus or anything)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How do you have the router connected and configured (see post #2)?


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are the options I have (see attachment)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I infer from that picture that you have the XP connected to the router's WAN port, and have not yet changed its LAN address.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Should I assign the XP machine an IP address and Subnet? Right now the Subnet is not the same.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have successfully set up ICS on the XP machine, its dial-up connection has an IP configuration provided dynamically by your ISP (whenever you are connected). The ethernet connection was set by Windows to be static 192.168.0.1, mask 255.255.255.0, and IP Routing Enabled will be 'Yes.' If this is what you have, leave it alone. If it's different, please post an ipconfig /all


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

The XP machine is pluged into the WAN port.

ipconfig/all


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The ICS didn't work. As you can see, the IP Routing got enabled, but the ethernet connection looks nothing like my post #12.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

So what do I do?

If it won't work on the XP machine, how can I do it with 2k?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"how can I do it with 2k?"

"It" being "enable ICS"?

If so, there's no wizard, so ya gotta go find an article that tells how to do it. And un-do whatever got done on the XP.

Would you then still be connecting to the router via wireless from the 2k? Never heard of it being done this way, but can't think why it can't work.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I meant that a 2k machine would take the place of the XP machine. It would be wired to the phone line and wired to the router.

So there is no way to get ICS to work on the XP machine?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"So there is no way to get ICS to work on the XP machine?"

You couldn't open the dial-up properties, and the Network Setup Wizard failed to set the NIC's TCP/IP properties for ICS. You clearly have some major problem(s) with that machine.

Two possibilities are to reinstall Windows (the "update" or "repair" install may be sufficient), or to look for malware you could post a HiJackThis log in the Security forum.


----------

